# Discus tank Pics



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here some pics from a friends tank with discus....

Pic1:60g planted....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

2nd Pic:From another view....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

3rd Pic:One of the habitants....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

4th Pic:Golden Dragon.....

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

very nice where did you get your plants from?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow. that's nice


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice fish and plants jim.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Cool setup, nice fish. what else is in that tank?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Clean sh*t. Nice aquascaping.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> very nice fish and plants jim.










he said that this was his friends tank

and that is a sweet tank


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey husky_jim, that is a very nice tank! It looks GREAT. I don't know why but I really like a dark substrate. The aquascape for the tank is super, but, just my thoughts, I like a black substrate. Don't misunderstand me, the tank is better than mine. I guess black is just one of my favorite colors. I'm just a misunderstood individual, peace out.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

classy, with cardinals and everything


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that tank looks great


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

very very nice tank!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice tank!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

awesome


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

gorgeous discus









ive always loved a discus, but i just never got one.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for you comments guys!!!
As i said is my friend's Nick tank.

Some more info:
Most of the plants are from trimming other plants.From other friends of us here in Greece.Here we have a free trimmings give-away (something like that)
In the tank there are many Neon and Cardinal tetra's,4 Corydoras,1 Clown loatch,1 Botia Locahata,Otocinclus Affinis,M. Ramirezi and 1 ghost catfish.If i am mishing something Nick can correct me.
The tank runs with 5 flouorescent tubes and with a Pressurized Co2 system (1 bubble/sec) and with Flourish fertilizer.

If you want any other info feel free to post!


----------

